# Channel Zero & Stranger Things



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone watch these. Looking forward to the second season of both.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i recently watched Stranger Things. I quite liked it. It could have failed so easily and just been pure nostalgia fodder, but it actually has a good storyline and nice characters who are not just 1980s stereotypes. 

I haven't heard of Channel Zero.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Candle Cove

Trailer for the 1st season called Candle Cove. Nothing like a tooth costume.


----------



## TheSilentClown (Mar 5, 2014)

I loved Stranger Things. As far as Channel Zero, I found it unsettling at first, in a good way, but as many horror films/shows go, once the myth is is explained it lost its creepiness. That said, it was interesting enough to me that I will be checking out season 2


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

As a kid from the 80's I LOVED Stranger Things!


----------

